# my bunny jumping



## becci (Aug 31, 2006)

Thisis my rabbit jumping. she really enjoys jumping and i think everyoneshould train their rabbit to jump cus its really fun to do and watch.Well heresa pic of her jumping.And plz leave comments sayingif have trained ur rabbit to do this!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't think I could train mine, 2 hate theharness and the other hates me chasing after them with the leash! Notto mention, I don't think 2 of mine would jump anything over 6".


----------



## allison (Aug 31, 2006)

Dusty would just go underneath it. :disgust:He ALWAYS takes the easy way. :brownbunny


----------



## becci (Aug 31, 2006)

aww

well it did take us along time to train them


----------



## Jenni (Aug 31, 2006)

I've done a little training. I need to do more, but I need to make som equipment first. Any ideas?


----------



## becci (Sep 1, 2006)

umm well i just use two buckets and a piece of wood

but now we have made them better by painting the piece of wood and the two pots

hope that gives u an idea 

:bunnydance:


----------



## Mikoli (Sep 1, 2006)

I train my rabbit to jump as well.  But theclosest jumping competitions are like a few hours drive away. I usebricks and sticks or poles. My rabbit's jump record is 37 and a half cmhigh. But he can jump 30 cm comfortably and easily. I've been traininghim for around 3 months. It's really fun.  He's fine with theharness. If you like rabbit jumping, you might enjoy this website:http://kaninhop.dk/uk/:)


----------



## becci (Sep 2, 2006)

oh cool 

im glad u like rabbit jumping because in the UK its not very popular and no 1 does it.

im trying to make it more popular cus i think its great fun!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I don't think 2 of mine would jump anything over 6".


Pebbles wouldn't jump down fromanything over 6", never mindjumping up.
The only time she jumped was when Igave her a butt bath and she jumpedstraight up splashing me and the counter.

Rainbows!


----------



## becci (Sep 4, 2006)

aww cute


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Love the pic of her jumping! Very cute 

How do you actually get her to go over it? Mine would probably just sit there and look confused!


----------



## becci (Sep 6, 2006)

im not quite sure 

hehe

she justs likes to jump other things 

lol


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 23, 2006)

*becci wrote: *


> oh cool
> 
> im glad u like rabbit jumping because in the UK its not very popular and no 1 does it.
> 
> im trying to make it more popular cus i think its great fun!




i have taught my rabbits to jump and would love it to become a wellknown compition in the uk. i could start competing with Daisy!! i dontthink Dandy would be able to cope!!! lol


----------



## becci (Sep 23, 2006)

aww

yea i would really enjoy it if there werre rabbit agilty shows that would be cool


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 24, 2006)

*becci wrote: *


> aww
> 
> yea i would really enjoy it if there werre rabbit agilty shows that would be cool


yer that would be realy cool to! my bunnies arnt very good at agilityand i dont have many things to practise on. i have a cardboard tunnel,a wooden ramp and some boxes they can jump on or stand on them!


----------



## becci (Sep 24, 2006)

aww well i have a tunnel and jumps and a ramp thing :bunnydance:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 1, 2006)

we're trying to _stop_ them from jumping.haha. marbles likes to explore my book shelves. he can clear 4 feeteasy. mocha's now following what he does. they do follow other verbalcommands.


----------



## ec (Oct 1, 2006)

Becci, what's your bunny's name and how old is she?

I love the pic of her - she's clearing that obstacle like a pro! -reminds me of when i used to train for sow jumping (horses, that is...).


----------



## ec (Oct 2, 2006)

Oops! That was supposed to be "s*h*ow jumping." (In my last post.)


----------



## becci (Oct 2, 2006)

my bunnys name is splodge and she is 2 years old


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 2, 2006)

*becci wrote: *


> my bunnys name is splodge and she is 2 years old




what a cute name!!!!


----------



## becci (Oct 2, 2006)

thnx

:bunnydance:


----------

